# Gigging frogs ?'s.



## Lorax_Of_Gilead (Mar 12, 2007)

To those of you who do, what's the best method? Spear, bow, .22, blowgun or line and tackle?


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

I use my benjamin .20 cal pelletgun.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

I like to use a .22.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I use a Gig on a long Bamboo Pole.the Gig I use they call a Fish Gig but it is too small for that but just right for Frogs.

big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've got some bullfrogs that I want to get rid of on my farm so I'm trying to think of ways to do it. Do bullfrogs jump when you shine a light on them?

I'm thinking of a cane pole with a fly dangled in front of them since I can't be shooting them.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Kids and I would take a long pole, fashion a loop out of a coat hanger to the end the attach a pillow case to the loop (expect a little resistance from the wife on this part). Shine a light on them then come up behind them with the 'net'. Not very effective if you are out to catch a lot in a small area because you scare the rest of them off when you catch the first one. But quite fun for the kids and cheap.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

I use my hands. A good light in their eyes and a slow, but steady approach and they will sit still. The final grab of about 6 inches must be done rapidly. 
I will miss no more than 1 out of 20 with this method.
It may take a few practice trys before you get good at it, but after a a few successes, you will be hooked. There is no better way.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

So they will sit still when you put the light on them?


----------



## Lorax_Of_Gilead (Mar 12, 2007)

When you use your hands how do you dispatch them? I can't see having a creel of live bullfrogs becoming too full.


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

I use a gig. I have used a 22 but have lost a few of them form them making one final jump and going in deeper water that I cared to wade in. When I kill them I usually hold the leg in my hand between my finger and slap its head on a something hard. Or I take a knife and stick it between their eyes and cut st8 down through the mouth. Splits the head and is very efficeint


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Gig on a bamboo pole worked best. As stated earlier, shooting risks them jumping into the water and being lost. Yes, they'll sit still when the light is on them. Keep the barbs on the gig in good shape, they'll try to pull themselves off. We would string them on an old straightened out coat hanger and twist the end together. On a good night that hanger looks like a set of keys. If you keep it inside an old burlap sack (tater sacks work well) you can keep them moistened down and they keep alive till you are finished. Rocky river bottoms were the best, you had good footing and it was easy to wade without getting stuck. Water snakes were a bit creepy, but you can **** them away. My bud, Dennis learned the hard way--never, NEVER gig a ****!!! They become highly disagreeable.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Gigs come in two shapes. The fish gig is a two part gig that closes on the frog. The other one lookes like a four prong like a pitchfork but has barbs. Either of them are put on a bamboo ples and when you gig them it eather closes on each side or goes through them. Use a burlap bag to put them in so you can moisten them and keep them alive for the time you are giging them. I have used bothe kinds and a .22 and if it is leagel cary a .22 to keep other criters away. If you use a .22 make sure thet they are facing the bank before shooting them and you won't loose many. Use a carbide lamp or someother light that is not realy bright that way you don't scare other frogs away or draw water snakes to you.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Check your Game Laws some places you can not use a .22.Here you are only allowed 8.And you need a Small Game Permit.

big rockpile


----------



## Lorax_Of_Gilead (Mar 12, 2007)

Aren't they considered a pest out west?


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Lorax_Of_Gilead said:


> Aren't they considered a pest out west?


I'm not sure what frog you are planning to gig now? When you ask your question I think everyone here is thinking about Bullfrogs. Just what frog are you asking about?
Hillbillybob


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Lorax_Of_Gilead said:


> Aren't they considered a pest out west?


Wow I thought I have been keeping up with most of the invasive species. Miss our own frog.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2004/09/0928_040928_bullfrog.html

Hillbillybob


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Do bullfrogs give a chirp like a bird when they jump into the pond?

I'm trying to identify the frogs I'm seeing in my ponds and we've got some look-a-likes. It seems the largest give a chirp as they make their leap.


----------



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

Iddee said:


> I use my hands. A good light in their eyes and a slow, but steady approach and they will sit still. The final grab of about 6 inches must be done rapidly.
> I will miss no more than 1 out of 20 with this method.
> It may take a few practice trys before you get good at it, but after a a few successes, you will be hooked. There is no better way.


This is pretty much how we did it. We had pillow cases for the caught frogs. Rubber boots on to slop in the shallows of the frog pond. The flash light holds them while the grab is made.
Sure was a hoot, too.


----------



## Lorax_Of_Gilead (Mar 12, 2007)

My grandma was telling me how her dad used to hit frogs with a short club that he threw at them. One day he saw a big bullfrog sitting on a rock down at the C&O, threw the club, killed the frog and the club bounced back and hit him in the forehead.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Get a rod and reel and put something(anything) on the hook. Dangle it in front of them and they'll snap it up.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

dcross said:


> Get a rod and reel and put something(anything) on the hook. Dangle it in front of them and they'll snap it up.


Yea they Love Red!

big rockpile


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Here in Ks your only allowed to use hand gigs bow and arrow or a fishing pole using a crossbow or rifle of any kind is illegal.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> Yea they Love Red!
> 
> big rockpile


We just used algae mostly


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

I always wear lots of red T-shirts in the summer and have lots of red handkerchiefs. Some of the people around here wounder why I would wear shirts like that all the time. Well to tell the truth they are my bait for fish and frogs. I keep a hook and line in my pocket all the time. my rods are any thin long small tree that is growing near by. If fishing for fish I cut red strips about 1/2 inch wide and about 8 inches long. If for frogs I like about a 1 inch square piece of red cloth.
Now you have my total tackle that I carry and have for over 20 years.
Hillbillybob


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

I wade and pick them up and stash in a toe sack tied to my belt in back. A steady head light will usually freeze them but step in a hole and bobble the light and the eyes will be gone. I've learned that they will often be on the bottom near where they were sitting and can still be caught. There is an advantage to keeping them alive until you are ready to clean and cook em'. I have had a few really big Bullfrogs chase and attack a popping bug on my fly rod...Glen


----------

